
Twitter CEO Jack Dorsey Meets Donald Trump in Closed Door Meeting at White House - mido22
https://www.washingtonpost.com/technology/2019/04/23/trump-meets-with-twitter-ceo-jack-dorsey-white-house/
======
gatherhunterer
Why does Twitter need to be fixed in order to save democracy from its
existential crisis? It was a mistake for news networks to solicit debate
questions during presidential debates using Twitter. It was a mistake when
candidates and pundits made Twitter their primary platform. It is a shallow
means of communication that awards attention-seeking and grandstanding and it
has always been that way. A racist reality TV president is the logical result
of the anti-intellectual political bent that went into full swing during the
Bush era and culminated in a political landscape dominated by Twitter bots.

